# Going to do an inshore trip in the morning



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

holy Spear-it is going to do a 2 tank dive charter on acouple of close in wrecks in the am. If interested call me @850-698-0827 or be at MBT by 8 am Sunday morning. $90 per diver


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd be there if I wasn't teaching.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

I still say that they guy in the background of photo #1 in Rich's signature line is one sexy dude!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *theangrydolphin (3/2/2008)*I still say that they guy in the background of photo #1 in Rich's signature line is one sexy dude!


Hey Brother! Hows Japan treating you? Glad to see you're getting some serious diving in! Those pictures you got were awesome.


----------

